# Removing security systems?



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

I just installed Windows 7 and I'm now having problems with the internet. I have 4 security systems running, Nortons, Mcafee, Trend Mico and Windows 7. I was told that Windows 7 will not work with these others and I should remove them from my computer. I have know idea how to remove them and they didn't either. Help please.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

airotciv said:


> I just installed Windows 7 and I'm now having problems with the internet. I have 4 security systems running, Nortons, Mcafee, Trend Mico and Windows 7. I was told that Windows 7 will not work with these others and I should remove them from my computer. I have know idea how to remove them and they didn't either. Help please.


Go to the control panel, then open the Programs & Features icon. Remove the security applications the same as uninstalling any other application.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

You should not have any more then One that goes for Virus Protection as well. They will conflict with one another and you then pretty much are going to have problems. In cases like this too many is not better then one.
I know Norton has its own Uninstall Program and I would think they others should as well. So go into Programs and look to see if they do. Other wise you can go into the control panel bring up Add/Remove and look for the programs you want to uninstall.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

One is all you should have, frankly dump McAfee and Norton, you're paying for the name


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks, you know more is better, not is this case. I'm computer stupid and learning. Thanks again.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

mnn2501 said:


> One is all you should have, frankly dump McAfee and Norton, you're paying for the name


After Defender pro 2013 dumped all my files and operating system I am looking for something reasonable. Me and Norton do not like each other either. I need something simpler and priced reasonable - nothing over $30.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Microsoft has free antivirus software for windows users. Google Microsoft security essentials. Works fine, but does slow down the computer a ton when updates are installed.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Believe it or not, I recommend MSE (Microsoft Security Essentials) as well. I'm usually that guy who stays FAR away from Microsoft products.....but MSE has proved itself over time. Most tech sites will say the exact same thing - e.g., "Believe it or not, one of the best free antivirus programs out there is Microsoft Security Essentials. Yes, Microsoft." LOL

I've had it catch stuff that Norton, BitDefender AND McAfee all missed. Seriously. I run MSE, CCleaner and MalwareBytes on my computer, and I think I got infected ONCE. And suffice to say it was my fault. LOL


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Dont use security programs. They just clog up your system and act like viruses with pop ups themselves. 

I have been using the built in Microsoft Security Essentials for a few years with zero issues. Once in a while I run free Malwarebytes to do a light housecleaning. FREE FREE FREE


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

FYI, the McAfee uninstaller will not remove all traces of the program. BTDT.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Reformatting the HD might be easier than trying to find pieces of those programs all over and removing them. It's always refreshing to start with a clean slate.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Haven said:


> Reformatting the HD might be easier than trying to find pieces of those programs all over and removing them. It's always refreshing to start with a clean slate.


There are uninstall routines available in Control Panel-->Programs & Features than will do it automatically. I wouldn't recommend wiping out the hard drive just to uninstall a few applications. That's throwing out the baby with the bathwater.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Haven said:


> Reformatting the HD might be easier than trying to find pieces of those programs all over and removing them. It's always refreshing to start with a clean slate.


You can also use CCleaner which is also a free program, it'll hunt down the registry items.

I almost never wipe a hard drive anymore, there's really very little reason to do so.


----------



## NicoleC (Nov 7, 2008)

I use Avast (it's free) and have it set to silent/gaming mode so it won't harass me. It's one of the better ones out there and you can't argue with the price.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

NicoleC said:


> I use Avast (it's free) and have it set to silent/gaming mode so it won't harass me. It's one of the better ones out there and you can't argue with the price.


I agree. Avast is excellent free protection.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Since we are discussing it in general. I also am a fan of MSE, however, I cannot use it on my work machines, neither can I use avast on them... not compatible with our vpn software but AVG is.

I've used AVG (free) almost exclusively since it first was developed. As a Grisoft partner I've also used the enterprise and paid for versions. I am very glad that (so far) it is still a quality product.

But as already stated...having more than one antivirus or security product on your computer...you may as well just hang out a sign that says, "All worms/viruses enter here"....more is not better....KISS. 

As for removers not working and etc. It is correct that the uninstall routines of many programs leave registry hooks. It is true (in my opinion) that CCleaner is decent enough to "safely" remove some registry entries. But undoubtedly when you really start poking around you may find a remnant or two. Restart is your friend after uninstalling.

A person really does not need a bunch of clean up, "make my pc faster" and registry cleaners and defraggers. That's just scare marketing...that makes money off of people's inherent mistrust of their own abilities to educate themselves on how to perform simple maintenance tasks. It's much more simple than most people want to believe (and some technicians want you to believe lol).


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

InvalidID said:


> Microsoft has free antivirus software for windows users. Google Microsoft security essentials. Works fine, but does slow down the computer a ton when updates are installed.


Can one choose to do the download when they wish instead of being some automatic download?


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Haven said:


> Reformatting the HD might be easier than trying to find pieces of those programs all over and removing them. It's always refreshing to start with a clean slate.


I'll bet a novice user did not make the 10 or so backup DVDs when they started up the machine from new and now can't format and start over........

Paul


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Haven said:


> Reformatting the HD might be easier than trying to find pieces of those programs all over and removing them. It's always refreshing to start with a clean slate.


Yes I have had to do that a few years ago. It is not that hard at all. As long as you have all the Discs that came with the PC to start with. From OS to all the utilities. I did as I never throw any of them away.
And that way also you can INSTALL JUST WHAT YOU WANT, and not have all that other garbage on the HD that you never ever use.
Yes I did a Hard Hard drive reformat the ONLY thing showing on the desktop afterwards was the trash can LOL


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

am1too said:


> Can one choose to do the download when they wish instead of being some automatic download?


 I'm honestly not sure as I haven't messed with it too much.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

am1too said:


> Can one choose to do the download when they wish instead of being some automatic download?


It can be set to do it in 2 to 3 days, but if it hasn't been updated within a week the icon turns Yellow, telling you that you had better do the updates.
So yes it is really a automatic update, but then why wouldn't a person want to have their protection updated as often as it can be, mine is set once a day, it does it in the background I don't even know when it does update itself.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Yes I have had to do that a few years ago. It is not that hard at all. As long as you have all the Discs that came with the PC to start with. From OS to all the utilities. I did as I never throw any of them away.
> And that way also you can INSTALL JUST WHAT YOU WANT, and not have all that other garbage on the HD that you never ever use.
> Yes I did a Hard Hard drive reformat the ONLY thing showing on the desktop afterwards was the trash can LOL


That was true of XP.

With Windows 7 you get to buy a pack of DVDs and make your own mirror image of your computer when you buy it. There is no Windows disk included on the homeowner computers ive seen. If you don't make the backup mirror image, you are in troubles if things go very wrong.

Paul


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

That is why I now have a external Hard Drive that I have the complete system backed up on. Externals are so cheap now.
And besides with Apples now when upgrading to a newer version you can ONLY go to the Apple Store and Download it. And many things can go wrong when downloading such a huge file as that. No more ordering the CD to upgrade.
But I see even MS starting to do that in years to come as they now have their own App Store. LOL
In fact the new iMacs don't even have a Super Drive in them to even play CD's or DVD's you must buy a External Drive for that. And play and burn things etc.
As the all in ones get thinner I can see PC's going that way also.
The units now with no drives are going the way of the Floppies went away years ago.


----------

